# Lowryder 2 hybrids



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok here's the deal. Im about to place a mass order for some LowRyder #2 seeds (about 150-200). My question is... Who wants to see me document this strain from start to finish, then cross it with one of my other strains? 
First vote on the documentary and then let me know which strain to cross it with. Here's what I've got pollen for:

Blueberry, WhiteWidow, BlackWidow, Satori, White Satin, Speed Queen, ICE, Pure Power Plant, Mango, Jack Herrer, and Granddaddy Purple.

You Guys Decide!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

purple mango...yum!!

mango blueberry!!!

let me get some of them beans...lol


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 21, 2007)

Could be an interesting project, be cool if you can get some of those nice genetics to mix with the autoflowering lowryder2.


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

mango and blueberry sounds pretty good. mango is a pretty high yielder and blueberry is pretty low, so it might get balanced out


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Could be an interesting project, be cool if you can get some of those nice genetics to mix with the autoflowering lowryder2.


thats what i am thinking. im not new to breeding, so i think this project could turn out very successful (90% positive)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

do it! so i can bug you to send me some seeds


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

those come with a price


----------



## DMG3528 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would do the Ice. In fact it is one that I am going to try.
That could be interesting.
I think the main gene I would look for is flower time.
Maybe a short flower time to mix with the autoflower?
Have you messed with the LR?


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah ive done a mass grow of it before. a worthwhile strain in my opinion. never thought about crossing it though, just wanted a quick heap of product.


----------



## DMG3528 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well I am new to breeding, so how are you going to do this.
I will follow it till the end.
And use info you give out.


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

ill document the breeding process as well. need to know what people want me to breed first. this project is for the community!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 21, 2007)

Have you checked out lowlife seeds? They have crossed lowryder with a bunch of stuff. Good luck


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah but not with the ones i listed


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Mix em ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And I got dibs on 5 beans from each mix ^_^


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 21, 2007)

that's good, I heard some bad things about them anyway. Good to see you doing your own breeding...it's more fun. Good luck!!!


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

very fun AND rewarding!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 21, 2007)

automatic sensi star

automatic gran daddy purple

automatic ed rosenthal super bud lol

automatic sweet tooth

automatic arjans haze

oh, the potential lol

i think i'm going to do some breeding come the new year.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 21, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> automatic sensi star
> 
> automatic gran daddy purple
> 
> ...


and it should be cheaper for sure they want a lot for those low life beans, do your own breeding scias, can we watch?


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

absolutely! the point here is not only to watch, but to tell me what you want to see!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

ha..how you gon charge me...i gave you the idea...

mango blueberry, yum


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 21, 2007)

would it be possible to mix the pure haze sativas in with a lowryder, for a lot of indoor growers the hazes are out of reach because of their height, but if they were dwarved autoflowers, they could come into reach for some home stealth growers. Sativa is the best type of weed imho.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 21, 2007)

LoudBlunts said:


> ha..how you gon charge me...i gave you the idea...
> 
> mango blueberry, yum


i did this accidently already...lol. Don't tell anyone though it was not planned


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

LoudBlunts said:


> ha..how you gon charge me...i gave you the idea...
> 
> mango blueberry, yum


gotta get funds for this crazy project somehow


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> would it be possible to mix the pure haze sativas in with a lowryder, for a lot of indoor growers the hazes are out of reach because of their height, but if they were dwarved autoflowers, they could come into reach for some home stealth growers. Sativa is the best type of weed imho.


it can be done, but its going to require a lot of work and backbreeding on my part. im up for it!


----------



## DMG3528 (Nov 21, 2007)

Strawberry Cough


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 21, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> would it be possible to mix the pure haze sativas in with a lowryder, for a lot of indoor growers the hazes are out of reach because of their height, but if they were dwarved autoflowers, they could come into reach for some home stealth growers. Sativa is the best type of weed imho.


good question, I have READ that the further away two plants are from one another the less compatible they are what that means I dunno really. But an indica (100%) and a sativa (100%) are supposedly not compatible, once again not sure what they mean by incompatible cause it can be done otherwise we wouldn't have sativa/indica mixes. We need a genetics section on this board for sure, I wanna learn this stuff. Smart people need to teach us....please.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

scias said:


> gotta get funds for this crazy project somehow


okay...now i see...i gotcha..


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

can i get a bump?


----------



## granitestate (Nov 21, 2007)

what does everyone mean when they say "bump". id give ya one, but the only bump i know of are lil white ones, an i dont like those anymore, make my nose hurt


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

lol a bump means move to the top of the boards so it will get more attention


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

duh!!

lol j.k.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 21, 2007)

how is the mango ? i grow the papaya (a sister to the mango) and love the smoke and the resin during flower is incredible.

i think this would be a good cross.

i have crossed papaya(m) with my best nl(f) and cant wait to get these started.

good luck, ill be watching.....


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

mango is well.... fruity and heavy yielding. its a wonderful plant. its bushier than papaya


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 21, 2007)

nice find! where'd you get the seeds? or are going to get them? i didn't know there were seed wholesalers...


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> nice find! where'd you get the seeds? or are going to get them? i didn't know there were seed wholesalers...


ive been striking a deal with worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com after reading all the success from other members on the site. he's been excellent with communication, even providing me pictures! so far the customer service is excellent and we're working out bulk prices. ive grown LR2 before, but didnt breed any for seeds


----------



## slamdfullsize (Nov 21, 2007)

if this works out, i would love to get my hands on just about any cross you come up with. 

check out this place... Cannabis Seeds, Lowberry, high THC Cannabis Seeds dont know much about them other than they sell a lot of lowryder crosses. im actually considering buying some of the lowberry. 

but they might be able to help u out with somethings.


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

im going to do a white LR2 strain. ill probably start by crossing white satin x LR2, for low white, cross low white with LR2xICE for ICE ryder

what name for ice ryder x low white? low ice? SUB ZERO!! oh snap! thats what im going to do! a little frosty white lowryder called Sub-Zero. IM ON A MISSION!!


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

what does everyone think?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 21, 2007)

i think you can come up with a better name; and parents.

just my thought  you have a grand selection of genes to play with....


----------



## granitestate (Nov 21, 2007)

i dont know much about strains, but i love watching this unfold. I especially like that it has to do with the lowryder strain because stealth growing could be made that much easier while maintaining proper levels of dankocity. i love this site


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Nov 22, 2007)

Be carefeul buying that many seeds. Customs doesnt care about the small purchases but they will be all over you if you are buying 200 seeds.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

the seller and i are working out stealth methods in addition to the prices


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i think you can come up with a better name; and parents.
> just my thought  you have a grand selection of genes to play with....


suggestions? i really like the name subzero... fits a frosted short plant to me


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

or how about LR2xMango for "Manglow"


----------



## papajock (Nov 22, 2007)

I have no input other than I have always loved the idea of creating a new smoke. Whatever your final decision, I wish you luck.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

wished luck appreciated


----------



## chrish (Nov 22, 2007)

Lowrider & Ice for deff , that would be a killer strain. Do you just let the lowrider have a go with the pollen from what ever you choose then wate for the seeds or is there a bit more to it ?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 22, 2007)

There will be a bit more to it, because overall you want to keep the traits of the lowryder and have the offspring consitant, you wouldn't want 6 to hae the autoflowering trait and 4 to not out of 10 seeds, so it is going to have to be a little more controlled and careful breeding and back crossing.


----------



## chrish (Nov 22, 2007)

Whats back crossing ? the reason why i ask is that i have a male power plant ready to go in the bin and i have three female low rider #1 what are 5 weeks old.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

back crossing is taking a new generation and crossing it with a well established 1st gen grow. often times it takes several tries to get 100% of a certain quality you're looking for. combine that with several qualities and several gens and you've got a project on your hands. you can cross the PP with the female LR, but keep in mind your seed produced wont all be autflowering. youll have to take male and female from the offspring and cross them, cross it with the pp again, cross those again.... so forth and so on. it's definitely WORK. if more people are interested, i can get into greater detail


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> back crossing is taking a new generation and crossing it with a well established 1st gen grow. often times it takes several tries to get 100% of a certain quality you're looking for. combine that with several qualities and several gens and you've got a project on your hands. you can cross the PP with the female LR, but keep in mind your seed produced wont all be autflowering. youll have to take male and female from the offspring and cross them, cross it with the pp again, cross those again.... so forth and so on. it's definitely WORK. if more people are interested, i can get into greater detail


actually, there should be more of a chance that all of them inherit the traits you want in f1 crosses of two stable strains, as the cross will carry half of the genes from each parent; a 50-50. it's the f2's where things start to vary and get freaky....


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

in the words of the professor from futurama... Do hwaaa?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

ever heard of gregor mendel?


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

talkin bout yohann!!


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah... i may have different breeding methods that work for me... but like i said, ill be happy to get into details of what i do.


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> yeah... i may have different breeding methods that work for me... but like i said, ill be happy to get into details of what i do.


gregor mendel is lovingly referred to as the grandfather of genetics. he ultimately discovered genetics, and how they work, and was one of the first out there to notarize grows of bean plants which he worked with for generations selectively breeding.

if you look for him, you'll find the simplest breakdown of what genetics are, and how selective breeding and crossing works. f1, f2, f3, f4.

check it out


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

his middle name was yohann... thats why i said "talkin bout yohann!"  im familiar with him, and use his basic principles, as im sure every breeder does. however, when getting into specific qualities that im looking for, i do a lot more work than what i see from mendel. however, i may have bad technique and perhaps something is easier for desired results... i really need to ask mike mandala what he does because out of all the breeders ive used, his seeds were definitely the best.


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> his middle name was yohann... thats why i said "talkin bout yohann!"  im familiar with him, and use his basic principles, as im sure every breeder does. however, when getting into specific qualities that im looking for, i do a lot more work than what i see from mendel. however, i may have bad technique and perhaps something is easier for desired results... i really need to ask mike mandala what he does because out of all the breeders ive used, his seeds were definitely the best.


you threw me; too stoned to put yohann and johann together... 

i'm not seeing what you mean; the best? o.0

i think there's some ruderalis work being done at icmag, i'm going to go see if i can find it; i don't mess with autoflowers, and i know next to nothing practical about them. only that they aren't for me. i would imagine the autoflower trait is a recessive one... which means you wouldn't have autoflowering offspring until f2 generation....

this is going to be cool, i hope you stay on the ball! i love long term threads


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

i always finish what i started. mandala doesnt work with autoflower, but they have some techniques they use to get extemely viable healthy growing plants. i figure i could incorporate a thing or two from them in my autoflowering adventures to come up with an even better autoflower cross... from what i understand, the autoflower is not exactly recessive. it comes out better with male progeny, but is possible to stabilize with female progeny through 3rd gen breeding. im doing as much research on this as possible, there just arent enough sites documenting grows... thats why im doing this in bulk, so i can not only document everything, but try many variations as well


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> i always finish what i started. mandala doesnt work with autoflower, but they have some techniques they use to get extemely viable healthy growing plants. i figure i could incorporate a thing or two from them in my autoflowering adventures to come up with an even better autoflower cross... from what i understand, the autoflower is not exactly recessive. it comes out better with male progeny, but is possible to stabilize with female progeny through 3rd gen breeding. im doing as much research on this as possible, there just arent enough sites documenting grows... thats why im doing this in bulk, so i can not only document everything, but try many variations as well


hm... idk, it seems to me that using a healthy vigorous male and a choice female is going to produce very good viable seeds....

ask fdd, that man has got it down!


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

i think some other tricks are sparse pollination so that all energy is directed into just a few seeds, as opposed to hundreds


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> i think some other tricks are sparse pollination so that all energy is directed into just a few seeds, as opposed to hundreds


why not grow the plants hydroponically? then you can produce hundreds of high quality seeds....

it's more about the food in flower...... seriously, ask fdd, his turned out excellent. all dark and big and pretty....


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

ill ask... i do dwc 90% of the time, but i figured with the short life of LR2 id go with soil. if i recall correctly, its the growing medium they recommend. in fact they said that in terms of nutrition an organic soil mix with some bat guano is all you would need for the whole life cycle! no need to add any more nutrients beyond initial soil! that's pretty impressive... i might try an organic grow.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

think molasses would mix well in the organics department? ive use it in dwc before, worked fine. the way i figure, since molasses is essentially organic itself, it would probably be even better in organics mediums


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> think molasses would mix well in the organics department? ive use it in dwc before, worked fine. the way i figure, since molasses is essentially organic itself, it would probably be even better in organics mediums


molasses in dirt is great; in hydro is has a tendency to muck everything up and coat the res and buckets with a sticky residue....

but great stuff!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nerds...I swear the world is full of them...just kidding guys, this whole thing sounds exciting, good luck. I'm gonna go back to my corner and watch and learn


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> molasses in dirt is great; in hydro is has a tendency to muck everything up and coat the res and buckets with a sticky residue....
> 
> but great stuff!


ill definitely use it.. would be good to document those results as well... ill do it on 1/4 - 1/3 of my grow. when i used it in dwc, i didnt have the problems you mentioned, but i mixed it with hot water first to get a completely dissolved liquid


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> ill definitely use it.. would be good to document those results as well... ill do it on 1/4 - 1/3 of my grow. when i used it in dwc, i didnt have the problems you mentioned, but i mixed it with hot water first to get a completely dissolved liquid


so did i; that's what you gotta do to mix it....

how much did you add per gallon?


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

only 4 tablespoons... you?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> only 4 tablespoons... you?


per gallon?!?!

i used one tbs per gallon.... blackstrap.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

was it heaping or leveled? mine was leveled, but ill have to find the bottle to get what type, but i seem to remember it being blackstrap as well....


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

maybe it was tsp... even in which case i used 2x as much. maybe mine was lower grade quality? or perhaps the other nutes i used in conjunction kept it from getting sticky? do you have a bubbler? im curious to find out the difference here... because if 1 tbsp coated yours and potentially 4x as much didnt harm mine, i might be on to something!

p.s. ill consult my grow logs to find out if it was tsp or tbsp


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 22, 2007)

You need to brush your teeth scias, they not as white as your eyes.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

lol! i never noticed that...


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 22, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> You need to brush your teeth scias, they not as white as your eyes.


me either keen eye NGT, wow 4 tbs. per gallon is a lot. I use Sweet in hydro, it's doesn;t give me the crappy res. problem like the molasses did but in soil i use molasses.


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> was it heaping or leveled? mine was leveled, but ill have to find the bottle to get what type, but i seem to remember it being blackstrap as well....


how do you heap molasses? 



i too used a dwc, isolated bubble unit. the stuff has lots of sugar in it. that's what caused the stickiness....


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

well molasses is basically extracted (condensed) cane sugar... heaping is when you scoop up a bunch, and still has run-off

taken from wikipedia:

The third boiling of the sugar syrup gives _blackstrap molasses_. The majority of sucrose from the original juice has been crystallized but blackstrap molasses is still mostly sugar by calories[1]; however, unlike refined sugars, it contains significant amounts of vitamins and minerals. Blackstrap molasses is a source of calcium, magnesium, potassium and iron. One tablespoon provides up to 20 percent of the daily value of each of those nutrients.[2][3] Blackstrap is often sold as a health supplement, as well as being used in the manufacture of cattle feed, and for other industrial uses.

still though, didnt realize there are other types of molasses (non cane) like sugar beet..


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

NOW I REMEMBER!! I also used some lemon juice concentrate to act as a ph low (very acidic) i bet that has something to do with it!


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

i don't know, but i'd like to find out. if you could figure it, it would save lots of peeps lots of $$$.... sweet and carboload are expensive....


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

ill do some recreated setups this weekend and let you know what i find out.. ive got a pretty good feeling it was the lemon juice though


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 22, 2007)

When you thinking of getting this lowryder project setup, i see much talk and no action lol.


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> When you thinking of getting this lowryder project setup, i see much talk and no action lol.


yeah!

i'd like to see what lowryder 2 does. great opportunity here, 150-200 at once to get an overall look at the strain


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

im speculating first... and ill set up as soon as the seeds come in. ill have to wait on shipping, but i figured in the meantime ill get all my eggs in a basket. i really want this to be a community project in terms of feedback, so knowing what people want me to do is essential


----------



## dRugged (Nov 22, 2007)

Ohh Mango Ice!


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

ever heard of growdoc over at ic? he's got a 12/12 from seed thread, very interesting dirt bed setup. if you haven't seen it, it's worth a look  

i think the thread is angledust something.....


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

drugged, i appreciate the input... but mango x ice is non autoflower cross... im looking for suggestions to cross pollen ive got with lowryder2 (autoflowering)

kp, im familiar with the angeldust strain.. they crossed that with LR? ill have a look...


----------



## granitestate (Nov 22, 2007)

very interested in it, the crossing and breeding aspect. Is that how they do it with all plants? i.e. the 50 different types of tomatos, cucumbers and so on and so forth


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont have experience in that area, because last i check, tomatoes didnt get me high.... so i had no interest in breeding them. however, i would assume very similar methods are used, yes.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

and if i could sell a dime of cucumber shavings for 20 bucks, and the seeds for 3 each, i might have grown them instead, lol


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> and if i could sell a dime of cucumber shavings for 20 bucks, and the seeds for 3 each, i might have grown them instead, lol


cucumbers rule....

I wanna see this in action it's quite exciting, as for a strain I don't have a preference, I grow quite a bit of the same stuff you have so anything would interest me. Are you looking for any other qualities off hand besides the autoflower? I know first thing is the autoflower but just curious to see if there was anything else you wanted to shoot for...and I guess a lot will have to do with the strain you pick to cross. I'm about to start into some breeding it's always interested me so this is a good place for me to check in once you get things going...good luck


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

i am interested in inherit yield. a good grower can get impressive yields from just about anything, however, out of all that ive grown.... and i hate to say this... blueberry was the least producing. so im going to scratch that one off the list. i want a powerhouse LR2. something that can produce a good 6-8 oz. of bud per plant. but also have a great high... id say the outcome will be a 50/50 indi/sat with more dom indica attributes. but im going to work my ass off to get a sativa cerebral effect.


----------



## DaKnoR (Nov 22, 2007)

Good Luck...Ill be watching and learning thanks


----------



## shamegame (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is a good seeding tutorial for ya. Should come in handy.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html

When you keep saying " mass " grow, are we talking like 300 plants? Can't wait to see this.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

i was planning on 100-150... 300 would be too hard for just me to keep everything well documented.


----------



## shamegame (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> i was planning on 100-150... 300 would be too hard for just me to keep everything well documented.


Well, that's still a lot of plantage.15 years worth or so. I am going to be breeding my current grow but it's only 11 plants heh. Anyhow, got to hand it to ya for being brave enough to expose a grow that large just to show us how the breeding goes.

Big brass ones man. Good luck, and I will definitely follow this!


----------



## SoLo^ (Nov 22, 2007)

shamegame said:


> Big brass ones man. Good luck, and I will definitely follow this!



I conqur! Good like mango style!


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 22, 2007)

i am going to watch this the whole way will u be selling the seeds or bud


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> kp, im familiar with the angeldust strain.. they crossed that with LR? ill have a look...


no, i wanted you to look at his soil beds. no drain holes, and he's got it down to a science...


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

oooh.... very interesting. tokey, i'll potentially be selling seeds depending on how stable and potent i get a nice autoflowering cross. but only to seedbanks, sorry


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 22, 2007)

it is all good as long as i can get them from that seedbank.......if i was doing this i would be keeping it on the dl


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 22, 2007)

tokeythebear said:


> it is all good as long as i can get them from that seedbank.......if i was doing this i would be keeping it on the dl


on the dl?


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 22, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> on the dl?


ya on the down low because i would be scared of the feds but what he is doing is great i think


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 22, 2007)

I think there will be a seedbank out there that will want to market these strains should they prove succesfull.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont see why not  i think that closet growers everywhere are in good need of a strong autoflowering shorty mcshortshort.


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 22, 2007)

well good luck to you scias and keep us updated


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

working out the arrangements with the seedbank as we speak. he's possibly interested in carrying my line, so a better deal may be worked out! these are exciting times... oh, and ill pay for overnight shipping so this thread wont take forever to pick up the pace.


----------



## shamegame (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> working out the arrangements with the seedbank as we speak. he's possibly interested in carrying my line, so a better deal may be worked out! these are exciting times... oh, and ill pay for overnight shipping so this thread wont take forever to pick up the pace.


You do realize it takes years of breeding to make a good strain and to make it stable right?


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> working out the arrangements with the seedbank as we speak. he's possibly interested in carrying my line, so a better deal may be worked out! these are exciting times... oh, and ill pay for overnight shipping so this thread wont take forever to pick up the pace.


sounds good i had a question if i may, if all of this works out and you do sell the seeds through a seed bank how much do you think you will be selling them for and will there be any discount for rollitup members


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

shamegame said:


> You do realize it takes years of breeding to make a good strain and to make it stable right?


in most instances. but lowryder is a whole different ballgame. i give it a year tops before i can stabilize a potent cross.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

see, lowryder goes from seed to FINISH in right at 2 months. that gives me SIX whole harvests to work with in a year. if im wrong, im wrong... but in the mean time ill keep this optimistic thinking.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

I forgot to factor in IBL for stabilization, this will take another 2-3 crops, so i give it 1.5 year MAX from start of project to finish.

oh, and dont worry... the whole thing will be well documented.


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

i'd plan on 4; gives you plenty of time to work, and extra time to experiment......

imo


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

even at 4, its going to be a quick project comparatively. we'll see how well the first few crosses go, and decide from there. they may come out better than expected and take less time.


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 22, 2007)

tokeythebear said:


> sounds good i had a question if i may, if all of this works out and you do sell the seeds through a seed bank how much do you think you will be selling them for and will there be any discount for rollitup members


take that is a no


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 22, 2007)

I think you'd get around 60 dollars for 10 at least from a seedbank.


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 22, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I think you'd get around 60 dollars for 10 at least from a seedbank.


ok thanks nongreentumb


----------



## scias (Nov 23, 2007)

hey, sorry i didnt see your post before now.. well, the breeder gets to set a price with the distributor. i will most likely offer a special discount for RIU members, but will also keep my final selling price very low. ive always been a fan of quality at an affordable price. so any stable and worthwhile strain that comes from this project will go for 20 usd, 14 seeds. how does that sound?


----------



## scias (Nov 23, 2007)

so ive decided to go with lowryder #2 x white satin x ICE for "subzero"


----------



## scias (Nov 23, 2007)

and yes, there will be a significant discount for riu members


----------



## lovethegreen (Nov 23, 2007)

*I look forward to seeing how "sub zero" turns out. Best of luck*


----------



## scias (Nov 23, 2007)

thank you sir, add this to favs, the growing will commence shortly. and keep an eye out for a secret yet to be revealed! i think some manglow might be in order....


----------



## shamegame (Nov 23, 2007)

scias said:


> in most instances. but lowryder is a whole different ballgame. i give it a year tops before i can stabilize a potent cross.


I think you are right. You could have this done in a year or so if you keep it constantly going. Interesting.


----------



## scias (Nov 23, 2007)

it makes this project all the more exciting. and it will definitely be constant. i plan on becoming a well established breeder in the forward moving ruderalis hybrids market. so this is not only a project but a "career oppotunity".


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 23, 2007)

man i think that i am just as excited to see this thing get going as you are


----------



## scias (Nov 23, 2007)

glad to hear it tokey. trust me, this will be documented like nothing you've seen before (you should see some of my grow journals). i get anal retentive when i grow and usually have everything down to a science. feel free to make suggestions about names and crosses along the way.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 23, 2007)

dude, this is absolutely awesome. been planning to order some of this lowryder myself, main reason for breeding project, think i'll put it off for awhile and watch and learn from your endeavor. i have no clue when it comes to breeding, so this may save me some time in the long run.


----------



## Jewce (Nov 23, 2007)

You would be a god if you were able to create feminized seeds from your crossed autoflowering strains..i know id buy from you


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 23, 2007)

Easily done!!!!

World of Seeds :: Cannabis seeds around the world :: www.worldofseeds.eu


----------



## scias (Nov 23, 2007)

oh you know im getting that. and here i was thinking that it would be hard. thanks for the info ngt!! hmmm fem'd version would go for 80-90 per 10pk. nice


----------



## scias (Nov 23, 2007)

gogrow said:


> dude, this is absolutely awesome. been planning to order some of this lowryder myself, main reason for breeding project, think i'll put it off for awhile and watch and learn from your endeavor. i have no clue when it comes to breeding, so this may save me some time in the long run.


watch and learn!  most likely will save some time. if you dont have a majority of your time to devote to this sort of thing, its hard to be successful


----------



## Jewce (Nov 24, 2007)

So whats the scope on your seed purchase?
make a deal yet or no


----------



## granitestate (Nov 24, 2007)

i would assume youd have to start growing what you want to cross the LR with in advance of starting th LR itself. im making an ass out of U and me because the LR doesnt take as long to flower as non-ruderalis correct? im just curious to kind of see a time table. and would you be wanting the LR to be male, or the non-ruderalis? or does it not matter once the pollens crossed?


----------



## cheese (Nov 27, 2007)

hi dude, ice x lowryder, or mango x lowryder would be nice, i would defo buy some seeds from you, try and get them fem, everyone loves fem. If you can you could cross Hawiian snow x lowryder or arjans haze x lowryder they would be the best seeds in the world! Peace.


----------



## cheese (Nov 27, 2007)

did you say you have jack herer? imagen that crossed with lowryder!


----------



## MrKhola (Nov 27, 2007)

I heard another guy on the forum (cant remember name- lowlife maybe?) who was doing a load of autoflowering crosses, an Auto-kush or kali sounded great, maybe he is someone to chat to? Also will buy anything that flowers faaast atm... my last lady was ripped and all the commercial weed in the UK is covered in silicon!... so a fast fast flower is good for me!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 27, 2007)

lowlife dropped in once, but he handled the whole situation quite badly, he's no longer a member of the site.


----------



## sleepytown (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are doing a grow this large, why not use a little bit of all the pollen? As long as you kept everything well labelled, with over 100 plants at your disposal, I am sure you will have enough quality specimens to utilize 11 different types of pollen. Or, I suppose, you could wait until the grow starts to get an idea of how many you want to pollinate. If out of 100, you have 5 extra-gorgeous females, showing all of the traits you want to carry on, use your top 5 pollens. If you are really growing in the hundreds, I don't see why you have to pick one, or even 2 for that matter. Oh, and if you do decide to only use a piece of your arsenal, I vote for Jack Herer. It is such a delicious smoke, but very impractical for most home growers.

S-Town


----------



## Kialhimself (Nov 27, 2007)

I was thinking of ordering lowryders ...... are they worth it when growing 2 plants?


----------



## potpimp (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm def going to keep an eye on this thread; it sounds very exciting. "Sub Zero"? I think you're just hooked on Mortal Kombat, LOL. No, really it's a good name. I agree with NGT about the dingy teeth. I cleaned them up for you. Here you go, new and improved:


----------



## cheese (Nov 28, 2007)

haha nice 1 potpimp!


----------



## scias (Nov 28, 2007)

potpimp said:


> I'm def going to keep an eye on this thread; it sounds very exciting. "Sub Zero"? I think you're just hooked on Mortal Kombat, LOL. No, really it's a good name. I agree with NGT about the dingy teeth. I cleaned them up for you. Here you go, new and improved:


aaaaahahahaha nice!!!!. like the bling on it. anyhow, sorry for the long respite. the order arrangements have been worked out and growing will commence shortly. ive been in the process of moving and setting everything up for this grow, it's been pretty labor intensive. i've had to gut a whole room and rework a lot. now let me get to answering some questions....


----------



## scias (Nov 28, 2007)

granitestate said:


> i would assume youd have to start growing what you want to cross the LR with in advance of starting th LR itself. im making an ass out of U and me because the LR doesnt take as long to flower as non-ruderalis correct? im just curious to kind of see a time table. and would you be wanting the LR to be male, or the non-ruderalis? or does it not matter once the pollens crossed?


if you are using male pollen from a plant you dont already pollen in reserve for, then yes, you need to start the other crop earlier. I already have pollen in reserve so this is not a problem. i dont really understand the last part of your question, so ill answer it the best i possibly can:

im mainly crossing pollen i already have with LR females. I will be saving some LR pollen for use later, to do some experimenting. but here's how my first batch is going: (keep in mind my names arent very original until the end product)

white satin x lowryder2 = whiteryder
ice x lowryder2 = iceryder 
whiteryder x iceryder = subzero

im going for a small frosty white atuoflowerer. i think this will please many. ICE is very high yielding and very frosty. white satin is also high yielding, very very frosty and very easy to grow. im going to carry over a milky white, easy to grow, autoflowerer for my "SubZero" cross. my first few batches there will be several that are not autoflowering, i will weed those out. once i have the traits and autoflowering tied down, i will do a few inbreds to get a stable IBL. only the best is coming out of this project. if i need to get into heterozygous and homozygous attributes and how all that works i will, but for right now im trying to keep things in layman's terms.


----------



## scias (Nov 28, 2007)

in addition to "SubZero" explained in my above post, keep an eye out for "Ground Zero"
(havent decided what to cross to make that yet though)

also in the works:
Manglow (obvious cross there)


----------



## scias (Nov 28, 2007)

anyone with suggestions for "Ground Zero" ?


----------



## Jewce (Nov 28, 2007)

Post some pics of the grow room?
And as for the Ground Zero...the strain is obvious! N.Y.C. Diesel and Lowryder


----------



## scias (Nov 28, 2007)

Wouldnt have thought of that... obvious to one, completely overlooked by another. thanks  (never smoked nycd though.. and dont have pollen, will need to remedy that)


----------



## cheese (Nov 28, 2007)

cross hawaiian snow and lowryder that will be a realy winner, very very potent with a fairly big yield, the seeds would go for a fair bit!


----------



## DMG3528 (Nov 28, 2007)

Fuck yea!!!!
IceRyder will be the shit, you get that done I want seeds.
PM me the price.


----------



## cheese (Nov 28, 2007)

na snowryder!, hawaiian snow x lowryder


----------



## 666elsie (Nov 30, 2007)

will be keeping an eye on this one,lots of work to do.hihohiho


----------



## scias (Dec 2, 2007)

UPDATE!!: (and a big one at that)

breeder name has been chosen! megaLOWmaniac (play on words)
everything is well underway. growroom is 80% complete. strains have been thought out, and here are the winners:

Midnight - LR2 x Black Domina (sensi)
Twilight - LR2 x White Satin (mandala)
SubZero - LR2 x ICE (unknown)
GroundZero - Subzero x NYCD (unknown)
Zero Degree - SubZero x GroundZero (megaLOWmaniac)
Zen - Satori x LR2
First Frost - Speed Queen x LR2 (or hawaiian snow x lr2)
Low Tide - Midnight x Zero D (megaLOWmaniac)


Well, that's going to be my full line-up. Ill be competing at the cannabis cup next year with Ground Zero. It's gotten the best reaction so far. Stay tuned, more updates (and pics) will be coming soon!


----------



## scias (Dec 2, 2007)

all my hybrids will be 20 for $20 until fully stabilized. then they will be 20 for $30. strains in my above post will be available mid feb. i appreciate the anticipation, but i cant produce seeds before then, so pm'ing me wont help. currently im in the works with worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com, if he agrees to carry my line-up (which is 90% assured), they will be available for purchase 1st week of march. thanks everyone!! p.s. ice x lr2 is now called "SubZero".



DMG3528 said:


> Fuck yea!!!!
> IceRyder will be the shit, you get that done I want seeds.
> PM me the price.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 2, 2007)

very very very reasonable


----------



## gogrow (Dec 2, 2007)

scias said:


> all my hybrids will be 20 for $20 until fully stabilized. then they will be 20 for $30. strains in my above post will be available mid feb. i appreciate the anticipation, but i cant produce seeds before then, so pm'ing me wont help. currently im in the works with worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com, if he agrees to carry my line-up (which is 90% assured), they will be available for purchase 1st week of march. thanks everyone!! p.s. ice x lr2 is now called "SubZero".


patiently waiting


----------



## scias (Dec 5, 2007)

Latest Addition:

Jack Frost - First frost x Jack Herer


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 5, 2007)

Might wanna check this out

goldenseeds jackfrost cannabis seeds- marijuana seeds uk


----------



## scias (Dec 7, 2007)

hey ngt, i already knew about that. im currently in negotiations with them about the name. so far, they are excited about my cross... the only thing i would need to do is clarify the breeder, like megalowmaniac's jack frost. kind of like how several breeders have big bud, ww, ak47, etc... but ill actually do the courtesy of letting the origins be known, unlike some breeders.

edit: im always a bit paranoid (thanks to my last gf) that i come across in a wrong way, so let me make this ammendment: thanks for pointing that out. if i had not known already it most definitely would have been (and still is for other readers) a vital piece of information. 



nongreenthumb said:


> Might wanna check this out
> 
> goldenseeds jackfrost cannabis seeds- marijuana seeds uk


----------



## jondog123 (Dec 7, 2007)

scias said:


> Latest Addition:
> 
> Jack Frost - First frost x Jack Herer


Yeah, I have heard of Jack Frost before.

The Ground Zero sounds really good. I haven't smoked NYCD but I heard it was 

I will definitely check back here, sounds like a great project.


----------



## scias (Dec 8, 2007)

INPUT NEEDED! NEXT WEEK IS TIME TO GROW, COMPLETE WITH JOURNAL, NUTRIENT GUIDE, TIPS AND TRICKS. HERE'S WHAT I NEED TO KNOW:

What lighting system do you guys want to see? Here's what I have available:
3 600w Digital MH/HPS combo, or Full Spectrum T8 Fluorescent.

You pick which one!


----------



## jondog123 (Dec 8, 2007)

scias said:


> INPUT NEEDED! NEXT WEEK IS TIME TO GROW, COMPLETE WITH JOURNAL, NUTRIENT GUIDE, TIPS AND TRICKS. HERE'S WHAT I NEED TO KNOW:
> 
> What lighting system do you guys want to see? Here's what I have available:
> 3 600w Digital MH/HPS combo, or Full Spectrum T8 Fluorescent.
> ...


Oh, the mh/hps please..


----------



## jizzle96 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll be waiting, interested on the new strains...keep us posted homes


----------



## Jewce (Dec 12, 2007)

why not use both light systems...


----------



## Jewce (Dec 12, 2007)

available first week of this march? or next


----------



## tokeythebear (Dec 13, 2007)

use mh and hps


----------



## downunder22 (Dec 17, 2007)

check out my grow of lowrider #2
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39360-lowrider-2-grow-journal-first.html


----------



## scias (Dec 20, 2007)

Update: I have started several new strains for crossing. A couple new and a couple that i previously had pollen for but seemed to have misplaced. ICE, white satin, satori, speed queen, skunk #1, original thai haze x skunk #1, and nirvana special have been started. I will start Lowryder in 1 month to match up timing for breeding purposes. ICE so far is growing the best, which is odd considering its normally a harder strain to grow.... Well, pics will be posted as soon as I get a camera (most likely for christmas). Also, Ive decided to use 3 mh/hps combo digital ballasts along with 3 200w 5500k CFLs. (200 actual watts, not cfl to incandescent comparison watts.) currently, seedlings are under 5 t8 32w cool 4' fluorescents and 5 32w warm 4' fluor. oh, and btw, t8 produces 100 lumens per watt as opposed to t12 60?ish lumens per watt.


----------



## weezer (Dec 30, 2007)

17 pages of crap .. where are the pics lets see all this stuff .. you ask all the time what we want to see we want pics!!!!


----------



## granitestate (Dec 30, 2007)

17 pages of crap


hahahahahahaha. caught me off guard, funy stuff


----------



## scias (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, that is funny. but my previous post didnt ask anything just stated what was going on. and 2 things here: im a smoker and a procrastinator. doesnt make for speedy picture uploading. not to mention the fact that i dont have internet anymore... but dont worry, ill get around to it. if i have to take a pic from my phone and upload it to appease people, ill do it... id just rather go for quality


----------



## weezer (Jan 2, 2008)

scias said:


> yeah, that is funny. but my previous post didnt ask anything just stated what was going on. and 2 things here: im a smoker and a procrastinator. doesnt make for speedy picture uploading. not to mention the fact that i dont have internet anymore... but dont worry, ill get around to it. if i have to take a pic from my phone and upload it to appease people, ill do it... id just rather go for quality


 too bad you lost your internet. i had just read 17 pages and the first was all like almost thier almost thier ..than nothing its like watching 3 hr movie and the hydro goes out for last 1/2 hr.. whats the update how are those plants coming did you get your lowryder seeds .. whats up


----------



## scias (Jan 3, 2008)

haha, i know man... i understand the frustration. out of 50 plants, im left with 46. all are doing well and entering the vegetative stage. my foxfarm nutrients lineup just came in, so im going to start a journal on how well they compare to other nute lineups. also, my "chappys power organics" micorhizzae came in as well. so all in all, everything is going good. ill start the LR seeds within the next 2 weeks. trying to time everything from seed is a bit tricky  and if you tell me how to upload pics here, ill borrow a friends camera so i can show how things are growing



weezer said:


> too bad you lost your internet. i had just read 17 pages and the first was all like almost thier almost thier ..than nothing its like watching 3 hr movie and the hydro goes out for last 1/2 hr.. whats the update how are those plants coming did you get your lowryder seeds .. whats up


----------



## jondog123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds awesome man, I will keep checking back, some of the strains you mentioned should be tasty...

All you have to do to upload pics is take them, and download them onto your computer from the camera, ie copy and paste them into a folder, and then you click on manage attachments towards the bottom of the screen after you hit reply and type your message on here. Then you can upload the pics onto RIU. Hope this helps.


----------



## tokeythebear (Jan 3, 2008)

still waching this grow man and good luck


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2008)

Thought you folks might be interested in my LR2s..
got approx 28 days flowering left.. theyre coming on pretty well, theyre around 16-18"
have plenty of decent buds starting..Not bad considering this was 100% CFLs either.
I'm interested to see what the final weigh-in will be?!?! any starting bids?

Two of em seem to be pretty much exact copies of each other.


----------



## yourboy333 (Jan 10, 2008)

how tall are they how tall u think it will get


----------



## scias (Jan 10, 2008)

bad news: during the move, my latest crop nearly died... nearly. i was able to save them just in time. entering 2nd week veg, planting LR2 in 2 weeks. new roommate has a camera, pics this weekend.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 10, 2008)

cant wait to see.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 10, 2008)

two months to flower and four months to get pics.


----------



## weezer (Jan 11, 2008)

scias said:


> bad news: during the move, my latest crop nearly died... nearly. i was able to save them just in time. entering 2nd week veg, planting LR2 in 2 weeks. new roommate has a camera, pics this weekend.


 so how did they almost die??? looking for them pics!!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah bro wheres the update pics??

My lil Lo-lo's are fattening up real nice, just germing a new batch too..i got continuous harvest with these now..while i'm waiting for the other stuff to get nice n big


----------



## scias (Jan 12, 2008)

MagusALL said:


> two months to flower and four months to get pics.


lol... sorry


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Jan 12, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> do it! so i can bug you to send me some seeds


'
Yeah, if i think it looks good ill want some to!!!!


----------



## scias (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks for all the support everyone. ive taken a few pics, but cant upload from the wii (which im currently on). comp will be hooked up in a couple days.. got internet back finally. but until then will someone pm me how to upload pics here? thanks!


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Jan 14, 2008)

scias said:


> thanks for all the support everyone. ive taken a few pics, but cant upload from the wii (which im currently on). comp will be hooked up in a couple days.. got internet back finally. but until then will someone pm me how to upload pics here? thanks!


 
Didnt know a wii had internet..... Pretty damn cool. But i didnt feel like reading allllllll the replies so what is the final conclusion???


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 14, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Yeah bro wheres the update pics??
> 
> My lil Lo-lo's are fattening up real nice, just germing a new batch too..i got continuous harvest with these now..while i'm waiting for the other stuff to get nice n big


They are looking tasty. My lowryder # 2 seeds just cracked yesterday and I have them in AG PRO200. I am vegging and cloning in two AG's and i am going to flower under a 400w Super HPS with a 2'x2'x7" ebb and flow tray. I also have some Northern Lights x Skunk #2 and Big Bud going. What ever males i get i will save some pollen and cross it with a bud of each strain for the seeds and see what type of genetics i get. Have you tried cloning your Lowryder? I herd that it is not very easy.


----------



## scias (Jan 14, 2008)

The last grow i did i didnt get any clones. it is very difficult because they go into flowering so quickly after preflowering.. but it is possible.. just have to have a keen eye


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Would week 2 of vegging be too soon to try and get some clones?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

come on scias, I can't wait any longer. I'm going explode, and not in that way.


----------



## cheese (Jan 15, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> come on scias, I can't wait any longer. I'm going explode, and not in that way.


if its the way i think your on about your SICK!  haha! Sorry everyone i havent been on riu for a while! been having some trouble with the old bill; i dont mined what they do but i think they always blow things out of proportion...but that is another story.
I have been reading though the posts and this does sound intersting, i know your setting up your comp but PLEASE hurry up with those pics! were all going to explode!


----------



## scias (Jan 15, 2008)

telling me how to upload will get many pics!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 15, 2008)

save files on your pc,make sure the files are max 800x800..click GO ADVANCED under the quick reply box...When new reply page opens write our msg, click on the lil square icon that looks like a mountain landscape, browse for your pics in the new pop up window, upload, close window, post msg.

capiche??


----------



## KingOfBud (Jan 15, 2008)

At the bottom of the advanced post maker thing, you should be able to upload? Or just put them on ImageShack® - Hosting and post the forum thumbnail shit into your post. I would be interested to see these pics, i dont come across too many lowryder growers, let alone breeders!


----------



## cheese (Jan 17, 2008)

i know this is way off the topic....but i love the picture KingOfBud, and frostythesnowthug! hahahahaha i love it! what a great name.


----------



## weezer (Jan 17, 2008)

danm man !! where are the pics????? i have been waiting for them...something is starting to smell on this thread and it doesnt smell like bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scias (Jan 18, 2008)

weezer said:


> danm man !! where are the pics????? i have been waiting for them...something is starting to smell on this thread and it doesnt smell like bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey man, these things take time.. especially when you smoke


----------



## frankydoom (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi gang 

Just started 5 lowryders 2 and also 8 NYCD - Hoping to get seeds of those - would this be a good idea ??? 

My last grow was great 9oz bagseed 04-11/07 last year .....


----------



## weezer (Jan 20, 2008)

scias said:


> telling me how to upload will get many pics!


----------



## weezer (Jan 20, 2008)

scias said:


> absolutely! the point here is not only to watch, but to tell me what you want to see!


 we want to see pics


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 20, 2008)

photobucket.com


----------



## Diesel4me (Jan 22, 2008)

lets see some cross breeding!! do a mango


----------



## scias (Jan 22, 2008)

SCIAS IS BACK! COMPUTER ONLINE! CAMERA CHARGED! IM READY TO ROLL!!! Only one request: After smoking a good 2 grams of Thai Haze x Skunk #1 a couple nights ago, I got a little paranoid about the title of this thread. If one of the mods could change the title to "LowRyder 2 Hybrids" or something to that effect, I would be most happy.
Thanks to all who have been reading, and pics will be up tonight!!!


----------



## scias (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## scias (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## scias (Jan 22, 2008)

leaves are droopy in previous pics from just watering. also, there were a couple of dead leaves from the recent drought. all almost died, but i revived them. all in all they are making a stupendous recovery. using worm castings as a top dressing. restock of fox farm nutes coming in friday. just watered today, wont need to again till thursday, transplanting into 3 gallon bags.


----------



## scias (Jan 22, 2008)

forgot to mention new roommates cat ate a few in half


----------



## shamegame (Jan 22, 2008)

How many plants is that?


----------



## scias (Jan 22, 2008)

i forgot to show a full shot, its right at 100.


----------



## shamegame (Jan 22, 2008)

Make with the full garden shot! We have been waiting to see this!


----------



## chemadog king (Jan 22, 2008)

stoner cat lol


----------



## gogrow (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for finally posting some pics, i have been following this thread since it was started, and kinda gave up. i have no room to talk, as i still havent gotten off my ass to become photo capable


----------



## scias (Jan 22, 2008)

dont worry, new roommie is happy about this grow and is letting me use her camera to do any documentation i need. so, lots more pics to come. just between work, play, and gardening, its taking me longer to do a few things than i thought it would


----------



## granitestate (Jan 22, 2008)

i too have been following this off and on since its beggining. good to see some pics, cant wait till they grow up an i can see the crossing in action. keep it comin meng, best of luck


----------



## scias (Jan 23, 2008)

more pics tonight. growth is regaining its rapid pace. drought was tough on the girls, but ive done my best to nurture them back to health. i really mean it when i say they were within 30 minutes AT MOST of dying. i was about in tears, needless to say.


----------



## jondog123 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good to see some pics, can't wait to see a full garden shot.


----------



## megahammer (Jan 30, 2008)

how about cheese x lowryder? You'd want to get an original strain cutting rather than starting from the seeds that bb & gh have created to keep it as close as possible to the original & use the lowryder pollen you're planning on collecting

call it:
lowfat cheddar
cheeseryder
cheetoes


----------



## kochab (Jan 30, 2008)

looking good scias....
ill have to keep a better watch now that you can post pictures. lol


----------



## uberpea (Jan 30, 2008)

im ready for a full garden pic!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Jan 30, 2008)

scias said:


> The last grow i did i didnt get any clones. it is very difficult because they go into flowering so quickly after preflowering.. but it is possible.. just have to have a keen eye


clonning any autoflower is pointless, it adds two weeks and does nothing but shock the plant. does not increase yield.... lowers it.


----------



## scias (Jan 30, 2008)

he was asking if its possible. it is. not worth it, at all


----------



## scias (Jan 30, 2008)

growth has been exponential over the last couple days. will post pics asap


----------



## shamegame (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to see 100+ plants...pics please!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Jan 31, 2008)

scias said:


> i am interested in inherit yield. a good grower can get impressive yields from just about anything, however, out of all that ive grown.... and i hate to say this... blueberry was the least producing. so im going to scratch that one off the list. i want a powerhouse LR2. something that can produce a good 6-8 oz. of bud per plant. but also have a great high... id say the outcome will be a 50/50 indi/sat with more dom indica attributes. but im going to work my ass off to get a sativa cerebral effect.


you can get 4 oz outdoors with lr2 as it is....... 

as fars as indoors....... good luck with 6-8


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Jan 31, 2008)

and if your trying to make auto flowers.... you need lowryder pollen not all the other pollen.

pollenate female with lowryder2 pollen, save seeds and pollinate first female to flower with lr2 pollen... inbreed the biggest male and female to show sex untill 100% auto.


----------



## scias (Jan 31, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> you can get 4 oz outdoors with lr2 as it is.......
> 
> as fars as indoors....... good luck with 6-8


6-8 is impossible at this point. i dont remember posting that, must have been tripping balls. but thanks for knocking down everything i say, i really appreciate that. also, in regards to your last post, i know what im doing when it comes to breeding. this is not my first endeavor.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 1, 2008)

scias said:


> Ok here's the deal. Im about to place a mass order for some LowRyder #2 seeds (about 150-200). My question is... Who wants to see me document this strain from start to finish, then cross it with one of my other strains?
> First vote on the documentary and then let me know which strain to cross it with. Here's what I've got pollen for:
> 
> Blueberry, WhiteWidow, BlackWidow, Satori, White Satin, Speed Queen, ICE, Pure Power Plant, Mango, Jack Herrer, and Granddaddy Purple.
> ...



obviously.

you say plain as day your using pollen from these plants, your even askin people to help you choose one.... the lr2 pollen is what you need.......... this is how mdanzig made his seeds.



and i'm not tryin to knock down what you say, i was tryin to help....


----------



## shamegame (Feb 1, 2008)

If I don't see some pics of these 100+ plants I am going to have to declare this thread B.S.! Let's see those pics!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 1, 2008)

shamegame said:


> If I don't see some pics of these 100+ plants I am going to have to declare this thread B.S.! Let's see those pics!


didn't want to say it.


----------



## shamegame (Feb 1, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> didn't want to say it.


I know...either did I . And I hope I am wrong.


----------



## LiveAndLetLlive (Feb 1, 2008)

i have faith. he'll come around to it right? has been a very interesting read for sure. at least we have seen some pics. God bless everyone


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 1, 2008)

megahammer said:


> how about cheese x lowryder? You'd want to get an original strain cutting rather than starting from the seeds that bb & gh have created to keep it as close as possible to the original & use the lowryder pollen you're planning on collecting
> 
> call it:
> lowfat cheddar
> ...


i have lowryder#2 x big budda cheese..... can't exactly bring clones to america.....


----------



## scias (Feb 1, 2008)

well you guys dont understand the situation im in right now. my roommate was busted with acid, marijuana, and prescription pain pills, and right now a lot of shit is going on with all of that. i am a bit sketched about showing a lot of plants. on top of that, over 2k worth of equipment, along with 53 flowering (1 week away), stolen from under me by a guy ive known for 10 years. im sorry that im not thrilled at showing the whole grow, but given the cicumstances i think you guys need to cut me a little slack. thanks for the supporters. and to zoidberg, i know what i am doing. the comment about 6-8 oz. is preposterous, must have been a typo or i may have meant before dry. i dont know wtf that was about, and i do apologize for it. as far as mdanzig, i am familiar with his work and have talked to him about my projects. you guys want proof of 100 plants so bad, but i ask... why? can i not show a few at a time?


----------



## scias (Feb 1, 2008)

second, the camera has been dead, left it hooked up to the pc, need to get charger from roommate. i can get a few cellphone pics, but the quality will be horrible.


----------



## LiveAndLetLlive (Feb 1, 2008)

i just had the feeling like this was going to be a well detailed grow. almost like you were going to take us along on a journey, of breeding the ganja. sorry to hear about your stolen stuff, makes you wonder who you can actually trust sometimes, or at all. 

this breeding endevour of your was all hyped up towards the begining about how we can help make decisions, name new strains, etc. and i was just hoping for a tutorial i guess. hope you get your camera working, if you cant get some good pics could you at least give us a log of what you have been doing with your growing endevors? its been kinda vague if you ask me. God bless everyone


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 2, 2008)

well imagine that.........

it's alright to have an idea of something you want to do...

so what's mdanzigs name?


----------



## scias (Feb 2, 2008)

zoid, you're really getting trivial. whats his name? i never said "i know him on a first name basis" i said ive talked to him about my projects if youll recall. you come to my thread, pick it apart, and offer advice in a very snobbish way. this is through letters, so im sure i dont pick up the infliction you probably mean to purvey. i am sorry for this hostility at the moment, but i thought this was a more kind hearted place. at this point, i say we drop any pending strife and call a truce. im really not interested in drama on a thread ive started in hopes of creating some quality seeds for closet cults. my sincere apologies for even letting it escalate to this point in the first place.


----------



## scias (Feb 2, 2008)

also, if you do have knowledge that im unaware of, ill be happy to get with you on this project. my main goal is to help the community, and if you have experience with this first hand, i will be more than welcome to advice.


----------



## MrKhola (Feb 2, 2008)

You dont have to prove anything buddy... Im really sorry to hear about your loss... I too had a theft, tho on a much smaller scale it made my blood boil. At least you know the son of a bitch who ripped you off.

I too have had some problems with the law and have held back posting about my latest venture- hell i could use the advice but dont want to risk shit right now. Just take some shots and post em up when your home dry mate.

Much love to Rollitup... not been by in a while, just read this thread in me email.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 2, 2008)

your a better man than me.... lol 

i was just all excited to see what you were doing.

i offered my advise about the lr2 x whatever you choose x lr2 because i thought you were trying to use pollen from the other strains... 

i can only imagine that it would suck to have my shit ganked from me... but i don't think i have to worry about that when i share my growing adventures in an online community, the only people that know about my grows whom i know in "real life" are my mother and my roomate. as a rule of thumb i tell no one.... i just say i can get good deals. i know it's hard to have a closet full of plants and not show your good buddies, but greed is evil, and we never know how it will affect certain people.

this is not a project that is gunna be done soon and the more people who you deal with in real life that know about it the less likely your gunna be succesful.

i'm here in good faith from now on... i didn't meen to get shitty untill my last post, that was intentional and i'm sorry.... and it's not the kinda person i wanna portray myself as.

the only advise i can give, given your situation, is to not worry about quanity and concentrate on just what you need to make your strain.

i have lr2 f1 pollen.... ready to go, so if your lr2's got ganked.......


----------



## scias (Feb 2, 2008)

zoid, thanks for your reply. it was kind-hearted and i really appreciate it!


----------



## weezer (Feb 3, 2008)

weezer said:


> danm man !! where are the pics????? i have been waiting for them...something is starting to smell on this thread and it doesnt smell like bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


........ hey guys missed a week or so .... i knew this this thread had a bad smell ....now i have to put my boots on,it is getting deep... sicas you sure are having some bad luck


----------



## scias (Feb 3, 2008)

ill throw up some pics this evening. between work and the new gf ive been staying busy. also, i cant flower here like i was going to because of the roommate situation, been looking for another place to take them. theyve been in veg long enough.


----------



## jondog123 (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn that some bad luck, can't wait till you can get everything running smooth again.


----------



## Vasis (Feb 3, 2008)

What about mango/white widow?

Could already been said, i didnt bother to look through all the pages 

Or, Speed Queen/ICE

Blueberry/pure power plant?


----------



## jamlint (Feb 4, 2008)

what yeild do ya reckon each lowryder#2 should get if grown in soil under 400hps


----------



## shamegame (Feb 4, 2008)

weezer said:


> ........ hey guys missed a week or so .... i knew this this thread had a bad smell ....now i have to put my boots on,it is getting deep... sicas you sure are having some bad luck


I have to agree. Seems like this scias guy just wanted to be " the man " for a while. 15 pages of him trying to name cool sounding strain names and asking others to come up with great names, naming his bean prices etc.- I think scias is just another person who bought a couple of packs of lr2 seeds. Hell, I have lr2- I'll create a thread called " 500 plant LR2 grow!!!!!111ONE " and then refuse to post pics of more than 20 plants because it's too " dangerous "...


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 4, 2008)

jamlint said:


> what yeild do ya reckon each lowryder#2 should get if grown in soil under 400hps


i had a 250watt mh above with two 100watt hps's on the ends and the six 50 watt hps surrounding four plants. smallest plant yielded 24 grams, largest yielded 37.


it depends on how close your light is and how big of a space you have. 

my room is 2.5 feet x 3 feet and my lights are within 8 inches of the plants on all sides.

my lr2's are BUSHES when surrounded by light.


----------



## scias (Feb 4, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I have to agree. Seems like this scias guy just wanted to be " the man " for a while. 15 pages of him trying to name cool sounding strain names and asking others to come up with great names, naming his bean prices etc.- I think scias is just another person who bought a couple of packs of lr2 seeds. Hell, I have lr2- I'll create a thread called " 500 plant LR2 grow!!!!!111ONE " and then refuse to post pics of more than 20 plants because it's too " dangerous "...


then do it. sorry if you are being pushy with a name like "shame game" makes me a bit paranoid. no reason to be a jackass. you are not living in my situation right now. "the man"? growing 100 plants is hardly "the man". ive got enough bullshit drama in my life without needing any more here. shame, why dont you go ahead and do your 500 plant grow so you can be "the man".


----------



## scias (Feb 4, 2008)

not only that, but i dont have a single lr2 growing right now. im timing it to match up with the other strains.


----------



## homegrownboy (Feb 4, 2008)

how about a blue widow? blueberry crossed with white widow and then crossed with your lowryder. i think that would be an interesting match up.


----------



## scias (Feb 4, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> how about a blue widow? blueberry crossed with white widow and then crossed with your lowryder. i think that would be an interesting match up.


that may have been covered. an appropriate name would be "blue balls"


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 5, 2008)

scias said:


> not only that, but i dont have a single lr2 growing right now. im timing it to match up with the other strains.


you don't need to time it up.... remember your usig lr2 POLLEN. pollen can be stored... it will take about 30-35 days from seed to pollen harvest. at least thats about how long my boys take.

and i do think a 100plant grow would definatly make someone the man.

i know i don't have the balls to grow 100 in my house, and i frow auto's.


----------



## shamegame (Feb 5, 2008)

The point is, scias...you spent 15 pages naming strain names and already quoting seed prices. You put the wagon before the horse. Next time, do the breeding and THEN throw "cool" sounding strain names around and telling people how cheap your seeds are ( not that you can mention trading or selling seeds on this site anyhow.


----------



## scias (Feb 5, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The point is, scias...you spent 15 pages naming strain names and already quoting seed prices. You put the wagon before the horse. Next time, do the breeding and THEN throw "cool" sounding strain names around and telling people how cheap your seeds are ( not that you can mention trading or selling seeds on this site anyhow.


wasnt aware of that rule. thanks for the warning 
sorry that things didnt turn out exactly as i had planned. there were set backs, and several problems along the way. but i do have things going now, and will do my best to get back to where this thread should have been in the first place. this endeavor was something i was excited about myself, so you must know the disappointment that i have as well.... which is a BIG reason im asking for more understanding from people like you. i do apologize, and i will return full force before long. a house is in the works for me to do my breeding and im looking forward to putting this thread back where it belongs.


----------



## scias (Feb 7, 2008)

how theyre looking:


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for the pic


----------



## jondog123 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice, how long till you start breading?


----------



## scias (Feb 7, 2008)

gonna be a couple weeks. need to put these into flower... in the process of moving them too, so ... we'll see. trust me, im just as anxious to get this done as anybody


----------



## newgrowz (Feb 7, 2008)

hell ya that would be tight if you documented the whole grow! im thinking of growing some lowryder 2 and could use some good info from an experienced grower!
if i had to vote what to cross it with id say blueberry and mango also.
and if you could post what site you used to get the seeds that would be tight.


----------



## scias (Feb 7, 2008)

ive gotten seeds from seedboutiqe.com // seedbay.com // and buydutchseeds.com


----------



## scias (Feb 8, 2008)

LETS SEE IF THIS WORKS:

Video of movie - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

sorry for quality. taken by cell phone. 

does this qualify for taking back any negative comments?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 8, 2008)

naw.... i'm stickin to all i said that i didn't take back already  


lookin good though, like a lil mj forest.


----------



## vertise (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey quick question where did you order your low ryder seeds from


----------



## scias (Feb 8, 2008)

got mine from seedbay.com


----------



## scias (Feb 8, 2008)

strains being grown at the moment:
ice, satori, pure power plant, nirvana special, white satin, original thai haze x skunk #1, speed queen, master kush, afghan, and skunk #1. each container is labeled for proper classification. ill do 2 types of breeding: male x female(lr2), and female x male(lr2). i can keep these in veg a bit longer to allow the soon to be planted lr2's to flower. that way male pollen from lr2 will be collected and dusted onto the other female (non lr2) strains. the reverse method will also be used. any autoflowering offspring will be inbred and so will the subsequent generation. only the strongest and most robust will be chosen each generation.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 8, 2008)

male lr2? I thought LR2 seeds came feminized, I could be wrong though.

Duece.


----------



## scias (Feb 8, 2008)

fem versions just came out. not sure if regular are still in stock or not. mine are not fem


----------



## weezer (Feb 9, 2008)

scias said:


> LETS SEE IF THIS WORKS:
> 
> Video of movie - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> ...


i will stick to my thought too ..how many plants you got there??? what kind of light you running ??how old are they???why not spread them out , give them some air ... what happen to that big room you where doing some hard labour in to get it ready for your grow????? so how you making out with that mollasaa expriment???do you not think you should transplant,last week???


----------



## roughnice (Feb 9, 2008)

hey man, with those lowryder seeds, do the plants grow shorter but more full than normal? I am wondering if I have enough room in the closet and need to figure out what seeds to get. Thanks !


----------



## uberpea (Feb 9, 2008)

ohhh ok, thanks for the knowledge, goodluck with your mating, still following this


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 9, 2008)

scias said:


> strains being grown at the moment:
> ice, satori, pure power plant, nirvana special, white satin, original thai haze x skunk #1, speed queen, master kush, afghan, and skunk #1. each container is labeled for proper classification. ill do 2 types of breeding: male x female(lr2), and female x male(lr2). i can keep these in veg a bit longer to allow the soon to be planted lr2's to flower. that way male pollen from lr2 will be collected and dusted onto the other female (non lr2) strains. the reverse method will also be used. any autoflowering offspring will be inbred and so will the subsequent generation. only the strongest and most robust will be chosen each generation.



when breeding a male x to a female lr2 you will get about %5 autoflowers...... you will have to inbreed a LONG time to get %100.


----------



## xXhero420Xx (Feb 22, 2008)

blueberry X Grandaddy purple....enough said


----------



## sweetkush419 (Feb 22, 2008)

lowryder x black widow sonds sweet


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 22, 2008)

dude..............

what's the deal???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## termite (Feb 23, 2008)

does not last no more than two or three days at the most even frozen im puzzled share it with all of rollitup.org


----------



## termite (Feb 23, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> when breeding a male x to a female lr2 you will get about %5 autoflowers...... you will have to inbreed a LONG time to get %100.


Good luck pm me if there good


----------



## scias (Feb 23, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> dude..............
> 
> what's the deal???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



i was wondering the same, nothings arrived.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 23, 2008)

termite said:


> does not last no more than two or three days at the most even frozen im puzzled share it with all of rollitup.org


i use pollen that's 5-6 months old with no problems.


scias, i sent you a pm......... a few days ago
i have a letter right here on my desk...... it says:
return to sender 
insufficient address
unable to forward


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 23, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> i use pollen that's 5-6 months old with no problems.


How do you store it? I want to keep pollen that long if possible. I know it is much more resilient than most believe, but I am interested to know the efficacy of various methods of pollen storage.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 23, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> How do you store it? I want to keep pollen that long if possible. I know it is much more resilient than most believe, but I am interested to know the efficacy of various methods of pollen storage.


i have a forum labeled lr2 one plant grow, it is a male and i will be showing how i collect pollen in about a week or two.

i collect pollen just before pods open, store in amber glass jars, be sure to let your pollen dry out before closing jar, keep in dark cool place.


----------



## scias (Feb 23, 2008)

zoid, i didnt get pm... ill pm you


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 23, 2008)

that was your 666th post scias......


----------



## scias (Feb 26, 2008)

well ill be damned, didnt even notice, lol


----------



## 7evendayfall (Feb 27, 2008)

hey man, Just read through this whole thread, this is some cool shit goin on

props to you for doin it


did you say you were gettin the seeds from worldwidemarijuanaseeds[dot]com?

I just get a login prompt when I try to get to it...


----------



## scias (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah youll have to contact him through email


----------



## 7evendayfall (Feb 28, 2008)

oh, could you possibly post the email or pm me with the email?


----------



## rad3305201 (Mar 11, 2008)

yo we need a auto sour diesel that would be the shit i would drop mad look on them beans


----------



## scias (Mar 11, 2008)

just a quick pic of the progress...


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 12, 2008)

was hoppin to see an update..... i got moreif ya need it!!!!


----------



## scias (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah man, i finally got around to it... still in veg  life has been hellacious lately. 2 jobs, 70-80 hours a week, moving into a house, juggling an ex and a new girl, 5 sick cats, evil landlords, and negative bank accounts. that about sums it up


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 13, 2008)

negative bank accounts!?!?!?!?!?! two jobs!?!?!?!?!?! 5 cats!!!!!!! my god man,hope things turn around for ya.


----------



## scias (Mar 13, 2008)

i hope so too! all will be fine soon, just need to get out a small harvest and ill be good. as for your offer, i will take you up on it! but, i need to give you new address, recently got a house (for fairly obvious reasons)  also, things are settling down a little bit, will be able to go into flower within 1 week. i wanted to before then, but i wouldnt have had the time necessary to care for them properly, so i just left in veg.. here's another pics:


----------



## scias (Mar 13, 2008)

you cant tell from the pic, but they are all between 2-3 feet


----------



## tampicos (Mar 13, 2008)

atleast your life aint missin pussy  

gl with the hybrids


----------



## scias (Mar 13, 2008)

lol! true, but as one was leaving the other walked in and clocked me square in the cheek!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 13, 2008)

my last girlfriend told me it was my girls or her...... you notice i still grow.


----------



## 7evendayfall (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, I'm watchin this thread still man, hope things get easier on ya, thats a lot to handle

hey zoidberg, I'm from michigan too! I just wish i guessed on time for your lowryder seed game lol

random, I know, I'm on Zannies and adderall and my 2nd bowl...for some reason im just really glad to know theres more michigan growers on here lol


----------



## scias (Mar 13, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> my last girlfriend told me it was my girls or her...... you notice i still grow.


hah you made the better choice... although the reason my ex and i broke up was because of growing, she had never even smoked until recently, then she was all about it and we got a house together. so i guess she's not technically my ex anymore.. funny how life changes. she always believed ganja made you trip balls and was highly (no pun) against it. glad i could convert her!


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 19, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> my last girlfriend told me it was my girls or her...... you notice i still grow.


Not that i like to dish out the paranoia, but PLEASE dont end relationships on bad terms.... Nothing says "FUCK YOU!" like a knock from the police at 2am saying an anonymous tipster hinted that there might be illegal substances growing on the premises. FYI don't let anybody in without a warrant, at least you will have time to destroy any evidence.


----------



## jizzle96 (Mar 20, 2008)

Heyy, i've been following this from long now...but i'm wondering if you got a grow journal going??


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 20, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Not that i like to dish out the paranoia, but PLEASE dont end relationships on bad terms.... Nothing says "FUCK YOU!" like a knock from the police at 2am saying an anonymous tipster hinted that there might be illegal substances growing on the premises. FYI don't let anybody in without a warrant, at least you will have time to destroy any evidence.


she sells ALOT of acid....... no worries from her.


----------



## Ryhet (Mar 25, 2008)

Somebody can tell me the Lowryder,Lowryder#2 is an IBL or not?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 25, 2008)

Ryhet said:


> Somebody can tell me the Lowryder,Lowryder#2 is an IBL or not?


i believe it's an ibl...... lowryder #2 is lr1 x santa maria x lr1 but was inbreed to get %100 autos...... making it impossible to be a f1.


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 25, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> i believe it's an ibl...... lowryder #2 is lr1 x santa maria x lr1 but was inbreed to get %100 autos...... making it impossible to be a f1.


What does IBL mean?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 25, 2008)

inbred line


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 25, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> inbreed line


Ok, sorry to be a pain in the backside but would you mind telling me what "inbreed line" means. Also sorry for hijack.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 25, 2008)

um..... it's a strain that's inbred...........

google ibl marijuana


----------



## Ryhet (Mar 25, 2008)

This is the description for Lowryder:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Genetics:* William&#8217;s Wonder / Northern Lights No. 2 / Mexican Ruderalis
*Type:* Stabilized hybrid, True-Breeding[/FONT]
"Lowryder is 100% stable and reliable in its properties, a product of nine generations of selective breeding, and is non-deviant and hermaphrodite-free."

Lowryder #2:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Genetics:* Santa Maria x Lowryder
*Type:* f1 Hybrid
[/FONT]"This variety is now fully stable and auto-flowering."

I think the LR 1 is IBL but the LR#2 is not.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 25, 2008)

Ryhet said:


> This is the description for Lowryder:
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Genetics:* William&#8217;s Wonder / Northern Lights No. 2 / Mexican Ruderalis
> *Type:* Stabilized hybrid, True-Breeding[/FONT]
> "Lowryder is 100% stable and reliable in its properties, a product of nine generations of selective breeding, and is non-deviant and hermaphrodite-free."
> ...



yes it is. if it wasen't it wouldn't be %100 auto's because of the santa maria.


----------



## Ryhet (Mar 26, 2008)

If this is true I will make some Lowryder seed.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 26, 2008)

Ryhet said:


> If this is true I will make some Lowryder seed.


um.... you mean lowryder x's.........? to make lowryder you just take a girl lr and a boy lr and make em do the nasty.........


----------



## Ryhet (Mar 26, 2008)

IBLxIBL=IBL if I pollinate Lr female with Lr male's pollen I make IBL seeds.


----------



## DesertSativa (Mar 26, 2008)

If they are hermi free, than how do they make feminized Lowriders?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 26, 2008)

Ryhet said:


> IBLxIBL=IBL if I pollinate Lr female with Lr male's pollen I make IBL seeds.


good job.......


----------



## 7evendayfall (Mar 26, 2008)

there are other methods besides just hermies

google it,theres like 3 or 4 methods


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 26, 2008)

cheesy-ryder YEAH I WOULD GET THEM or big bad john cross something that plant is crazy or hi-ryder as some times called


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 26, 2008)

is an auto-flowering plant wish i crossed it


----------



## scias (Mar 27, 2008)

hey guys im still here. plants are doing well. phone service will be back on this weekend, so pics will be up shortly after that


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

heres my lowrider 60 days flowering


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 1, 2008)

Lowryder 2: Day 1 lol...


----------



## scias (Apr 1, 2008)

haha awesome guys. keep it up. pics will be here shortly. all kinks of this process are almost worked out! only a few more days! aside from that, i think all here will be pleased with the progress. its going to be a heavy harvest


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 1, 2008)

Jesus, i didnt realise how much of the page my pics take up lol...


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 4, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> heres my lowrider 60 days flowering


i do not believe you. that dosen't look like LOWRYDER 1 or 2.... you think you'd know how to spell it. and..... lowryder is ready in 63 DAYS FROM SEED


----------



## scias (Apr 4, 2008)

lol, it doesnt does it? heres some updated pics, low quality sorry


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 4, 2008)

in the fifth picture..... the one on the right for SURE!!!!! lookin good my man.


----------



## cotyvkon (Apr 5, 2008)

Ice And Mango


----------



## scias (Apr 5, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> in the fifth picture..... the one on the right for SURE!!!!! lookin good my man.


you got it bud, that one is white satin  ... should be a good cross


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 5, 2008)

i don't know why but that one just caught my eye.... and now i'm excited. i was thinkin about throwin my blue cheese into flower seems how there will be fresh pollen soon.


----------



## scias (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, you like what you like, and white satin is a good choice!


----------



## shambud (Apr 6, 2008)

scias, in that close up its kind of blurry, ive found for a good quality clos eup with a cheap camera i just hold a small magnifying glass up to the lense of my camera. your camera takes a picture as if you were far away, but you get a real close up. i even use this to tell early on if a plant is female cause i have bad eyesight. i take a magnified picture and blow it up on my computer screen HAHA. it works for real

p.s. its lookin good, hope that lowrider breeding works out well for you


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey scias I just looked through your whole grow it seems awesome! I just recently discovered autoflowering strains after almost giving up on my growing plans since I won't have a ton of room in my new apartment...I think I'm gonna go with a lowryder strain now (hopefully one of yours when they are ready)...are you still working with worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com since their site has been shut down?


----------



## scias (Apr 7, 2008)

shambud said:


> scias, in that close up its kind of blurry, ive found for a good quality clos eup with a cheap camera i just hold a small magnifying glass up to the lense of my camera. your camera takes a picture as if you were far away, but you get a real close up. i even use this to tell early on if a plant is female cause i have bad eyesight. i take a magnified picture and blow it up on my computer screen HAHA. it works for real
> 
> p.s. its lookin good, hope that lowrider breeding works out well for you


shambud, thanks for the info! i will try that and see what happens  as for sexing, i had 80-90% female! great luck 



sportsguy1598 said:


> Hey scias I just looked through your whole grow it seems awesome! I just recently discovered autoflowering strains after almost giving up on my growing plans since I won't have a ton of room in my new apartment...I think I'm gonna go with a lowryder strain now (hopefully one of yours when they are ready)...are you still working with worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com since their site has been shut down?


sportsguy, i was not aware of the site shutting down. its been a couple months since last i spoke with him, i was beginning to wonder if something had happened, and i guess it had! well, i will pursue other more established options  

thanks for watching this grow and i will let everyone know when the f1's become available!


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes please let us know how we can buy seeds I would be extremely interested in some cool autoflowering strains!!!


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

You can buy, anything and everything you will need from EDIT:
The Joint Doctor's Seeds - Online Shop

No joke lol, these guys have a fair bit of my cash, theres sooo much stuff on there that you will want lol


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 8, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> You can buy, anything and everything you will need from EDIT:
> The Joint Doctor's Seeds - Online Shop
> 
> No joke lol, these guys have a fair bit of my cash, theres sooo much stuff on there that you will want lol


no you can't. i have x's you can't buy anywhere. not to mention they suck.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> no you can't. i have x's you can't buy anywhere. not to mention they suck.


. Find me website or shop you can buy ecstasy. Errrm no they don't, they only suck to you because you live in America (The land of the free(or whatever shit it is) but your parcels of seeds get interrupted by customs). They don't even ship to America because of how notorious you customs officers are at picking up parcels of seeds.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 8, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> . Find me website or shop you can buy ecstasy. Errrm no they don't, they only suck to you because you live in America (The land of the free(or whatever shit it is) but your parcels of seeds get interrupted by customs). They don't even ship to America because of how notorious you customs officers are at picking up parcels of seeds.


i have never NOT gotten a seed order..... and if your tryin to say that site is sooo cool cuz you can order ecstasy from it.... ah hahahahaha that's too bad man.... i can't wait till your 30 and have no serotonin left in your system.


----------



## dope1 (Apr 8, 2008)

after ice add speed queen lol... and if not da booms throw in 1 more ice. lol


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> i have never NOT gotten a seed order..... and if your tryin to say that site is sooo cool cuz you can order ecstasy from it.... ah hahahahaha that's too bad man.... i can't wait till your 30 and have no serotonin left in your system.


What the hell? YOU said something about "x's" so i assumed you were talking about ecstasy. "i have never NOT gotten a seed order" Do you know that thats a double negative meaning that you have ordered seeds from that site before?
Go back to school kid....You need it.
FYI i have NEVER taken ecstasy and never will....Not that its any of your business.


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 8, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> i have never NOT gotten a seed order..... and if your tryin to say that site is sooo cool cuz you can order ecstasy from it.... ah hahahahaha that's too bad man.... i can't wait till your 30 and have no serotonin left in your system.


That means he has ALWAYS gotten his order. There has NEVER been a time where he DID NOT get his order. But it looks like you both dislike Ex. I have personally never tired it and never will.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

Well then why could he just say hes always received his order. 
FYI:


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 8, 2008)

I have received them in the states.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> I have received them in the states.


So why do they say they dont ship to the USA?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 8, 2008)

um.... i'm not here to argue but alot of sites say that.... like drchronic.... and OH MY GOD! he ships to the usa. this is a forum about making lowryder x's if you couldn't figure that out........ you said something about me going to school? 

p.s. i'm 28, not a kid anymore...... well sometimes on the weekends, but that's besides the point....... and i have never not gotten..... means i have always got, that's what a double negative does.... it makes it positive!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 8, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> So why do they say they dont ship to the USA?


why does president bush say he's always right?


liability


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 8, 2008)

I too have recieved seeds from sites that say they don't ship to the US


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 8, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Well then why could he just say hes always received his order.
> FYI:


how long did that take? makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. THANKS for making time for the doctor zoidberg!


sorry scias.


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 8, 2008)

That is funny, that is exactly what I was thinking. Either he is a computer whiz that can do shit like this in a minute, or someone who has more time on their hands than FDD!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 8, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> That is funny, that is exactly what I was thinking. Either he is a computer whiz that can do shit like this in a minute, or someone who has more time on their hands than FDD!


AH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA wait fdd if you see that i didn't laugh


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 8, 2008)

I probably just got myself banned!


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

Nah, that took me about a minute and a half....Bit of MS Paint and a quick visit to photobucket and im set. I know what i double negative is thats why i said "Well then why could he just say hes always received his order." Meaning did you have to go and make things so complicated...


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah i did, it's the internet


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 8, 2008)

Errrm no they don't, they only suck to you because you live in America (The land of the free(or whatever shit it is) but your parcels of seeds get interrupted by customs). They don't even ship to America because of how notorious you customs officers are at picking up parcels of seeds.[/quote]
You act like because we live in America we choose these laws and support them. If we did do you think any of us would be on this site? Also, do you think that by making fun of one of America's "slogans" it will offend us? I was born here and I live here, um yeah that's about it.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> You act like because we live in America we choose these laws and support them. If we did do you think any of us would be on this site? Also, do you think that by making fun of one of America's "slogans" it will offend us? I was born here and I live here, um yeah that's about it.


Errm no, i recently went to NY and it failed to live up to the big hype. We have much nicer McDonalds in europe so nernernenrnrnen. Only joking.
But seriously though, your fast food sucks.


----------



## scias (Apr 8, 2008)

hahaha, the past 3 pages have been hilarious. weedguy, i too live in the states, and to date have received more than 20 orders from overseas. 3/4 of which were from places that claim to not ship to USA. most places just put it up as a liability issue. as for american fast food, yes it sucks, as it does everywhere. zoid, no worries here mate! and to everyone else, thanks for stopping by! please keep checking in as the breeding process is right around the corner!


----------



## scias (Apr 8, 2008)

a small update:


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree the fast "fast" food sucks, but here in Chicago there are some damn good fast food restaurants that aren't franchises. How is the grow going anyways scias?


----------



## scias (Apr 8, 2008)

chunky, i just updated


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 8, 2008)

Those look really healthy...whatever you're doing, keep doing. They look great.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 8, 2008)

scias said:


> chunky, i just updated


C'mon man I'm a little slow...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey scias have you talked to zoidberg about any of his X's?


----------



## scias (Apr 8, 2008)

not really, but we are partnering in a different way on this project. im working on getting the f1's out into a couple of retailers. will let you know what happens. i'll ask about his x's though


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck with it, I hope it works out. I know he's got some LR2XCheese and I believe PPXLR2 which both sound pretty good.


----------



## scias (Apr 8, 2008)

sounds good indeed! im most excited about satori, white satin, and ice x lr2


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd love that iceXlr2. Which of these by themselves usually yield the most?


----------



## scias (Apr 8, 2008)

theyre all fairly comparable, but this round ice is doing the best. in fact, overall i would have to go with ice. the hash from it is exceptional as well.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 12, 2008)

What's going on bro? Just showing you some love. I haven't got a chance to read threw all your journal yet, but from what I see looks like a huge grow.


----------



## scias (Apr 12, 2008)

its sizeable, but a better one is in the works. should be converting the room tonight, but by monday for sure. got in some new equipment and have a great setup coming.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 13, 2008)

read through ur whole thread and looks awsome... i love the idea of this cross... feel bad for you about some of the grief you got earlier which i reckon was undeserved but the pics posted rescently look dam good and im glad things are lookin up... 
Panda


----------



## zilluz (Apr 13, 2008)

i wouldnt mind any of those strains they all would be nice to grow


----------



## scias (Apr 13, 2008)

zoid and i are working on this together. f1's will be available soon. once stabilized to 100% the they will be put on the market


----------



## scias (Apr 13, 2008)

breeding logo is in the works. what do you think so far? (the eyes are cannabis seeds with the taproots going into the nose) quality isnt great so i had to explain


----------



## zilluz (Apr 13, 2008)

i cant wait ill buy sum seeds deffo what sites will b selling them


----------



## scias (Apr 13, 2008)

zilluz said:


> i cant wait ill buy sum seeds deffo what sites will b selling them


im not sure yet... i may have to open my own site. im in negotiations with a few places, but most dont want me to sell them as low as i want. if i cant get a fair price, ill just open my own shop.


----------



## zilluz (Apr 13, 2008)

i hope it works out either way my friend


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 13, 2008)

Now I dont see what all the fuss is about these ¨gimmick¨ species.
If White Rhino ad yield on the pack of 15-27 grams would you buy them??


I think the genetic line is a discrase, shouldn't be inbreed should be out breed, but thats a problem itself, could think its gone then generations later it will appear.
The auto flowering trate is like a disease to the genetics !
Whats so desirable about a low yielding species? The flowering time isnt special! You can get faster with better yields. As a breeder I cant see any reason to want to breed this genetic into any line. Its gonna mess up big sativas and stuff!

Think about pollen getting to europe from India ! So how would one feel if he breeds a Diamond and one day it begins showing auto! Breeder will wonder but theirs plenty this Gimmick species about from breeders more interested in what they can charge then getting a species that is good for future generations and worth growing . I personally don't want them around the fact they can pollinate and get into everything and its dam near impossible to out breed (shouldn't even need to think about ever needing to)


----------



## scias (Apr 13, 2008)

First, learn how to spell. Second, I'm not in this for the money. Third, think about the closet growers. If you are a cannabis enthusiast, wouldn't you want everyone to be able to grow for themselves? It's not legal to grow in most parts of the world, so this type of plant is opening avenues for people to grow their own. The plants stay short, you can get decent yields (half an ounce) and since they do not require a light cycle, they are good for novices. Plant it and water it is basically all you need to do. If you want to talk about something being a disgrace, you're attitude towards this is the real disgrace.



canna_420 said:


> Now I dont see what all the fuss is about these ¨gimmick¨ species.
> If White Rhino ad yield on the pack of 15-27 grams would you buy them??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 13, 2008)

my mutant auto..... 1/3 more yield. i got the upper hand

lets hope i can pass this mutation on.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG I Want Mutant!


----------



## Teknique70 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats so cool Zoid! I can't wait to see what it does...

On both of my plants I have a node/stem that started sprouting 3 leaf sets at a time near the top...

Peace
-Tek


----------



## scias (Apr 13, 2008)

pics page 39


----------



## scias (Apr 13, 2008)

a small update, again:


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

Why are the pics sooooo small?


----------



## scias (Apr 13, 2008)

to answer that best as possible its because im using a crappy camera phone. but i just remembered my gf has a decent camera! pics again (good quality) in 2 days!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 13, 2008)

Teknique70 said:


> Thats so cool Zoid! I can't wait to see what it does...
> 
> On both of my plants I have a node/stem that started sprouting 3 leaf sets at a time near the top...
> 
> ...


yeah i get those quite a bit... bout %40 of the time, also some that shoot out four.... but right off the bat???? i've never seen this before.


----------



## Teknique70 (Apr 13, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> yeah i get those quite a bit... bout %40 of the time, also some that shoot out four.... but right off the bat???? i've never seen this before.


I know thats crazy and cool!


----------



## scias (Apr 13, 2008)

yes indeed it is! lets hope for a male?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 14, 2008)

scias said:


> yes indeed it is! lets hope for a male?


!!!!!!!PRAY TO THE AUTO GODS!!!!!!! male male male


----------



## drew420man (Apr 14, 2008)

this is a cool thread man. have you decided what your gonna cross?


----------



## rad3305201 (Apr 14, 2008)

thats whats up


----------



## scias (Apr 14, 2008)

rad3305201 said:


> thats whats up



lol, thats whats funny...


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 14, 2008)

scias said:


> , you're attitude towards this is the real disgrace.


Not attitude an opinion!
You can harvest many great variety's that have a good smoke.
I can name many that are good to grow in the same time and yield a smoke worth having.
Their is not 1 good point in the whole Lowryder Gimmick species.
Ive given my opinion and thats it.
I ain't knocking you as a person or a closet grower/hacker just the low genetics 
Name just 1 good thing I can compare with a 6 week flowering sativa? Like C99


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 14, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> Not attitude an opinion!
> You can harvest many great variety's that have a good smoke.
> I can name many that are good to grow in the same time and yield a smoke worth having.
> Their is not 1 good point in the whole Lowryder Gimmick species.
> ...


you can start it outside in mid april in a northern climate and harvest in 9 weeks...mid june.... c99, planted mid april, ready in the end of september.

thre's one, and that's just comparing it to the strain you mentioned.

have you sat down and actually compared a lr2 x with c99? keep in mind the more times you x lr2 the better it gets, bringing back the sativa and indica ratios and lowering the ruderalis....


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 15, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> have you sat down and actually compared a lr2 x with c99? .




Yes!
My C99 Flower under 8 weeks, yields (24g min with 3.5l soil)well and smokes brilliant
Low2- Flower 8 weeks yields (fuck all 24g max) smoke is worse then the local dealers
Have you smoked the low strains?
Im a heavy smoker and find low a waste of time!
a friend of mine is doing the same as this thread is. Hacking into Gimmick genetics .

Outside may be able to get them out earlier then others but harvest of the better species will last longer. as with this Gimmick stuff you will start with small end up with pure Joints looking to get stoned.
Some Moroccan Indicas can flower fast and hard once begin thats it they finish. Also with better yields , no Gimmick and worth having around.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 15, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> Yes!
> My C99 Flower under 8 weeks, yields (24g min with 3.5l soil)well and smokes brilliant
> Low2- Flower 8 weeks yields (fuck all 24g max) smoke is worse then the local dealers
> Have you smoked the low strains?
> ...


i don't think you read the question..... i said have you actualy sat down and compared a lr2 x with c99...... A LR2 X <----- not lr2.

also outside lr2 will average 40+ grams dry including small phenos, which outside grow as big as the large phenos do inside.

you say lr2 24grams max............... you do not know what your talking about.

also i can get 15 weekly harvests starting the end of may if i start the first 
two batches inside, 10 before the local police are flying around looking for plants, which is in september and october in sw mi.

i don't know any regular strain that can give me more harvests than an auto..... so lr2 harvests last longer...

i am not arguing that it is NOT the best quality, but in time it will be better.


i like to grow regular strains just as much, but to say there is nothing that autos have to offer now, or in the future is ignorant.


----------



## rad3305201 (Apr 15, 2008)

right on you got him on that !


----------



## scias (Apr 15, 2008)

we are working to make the world a better place, one strain at a time


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry but what is canna_420 playing at... he comes into a thread where everyone obviously likes lr2 and admires what you are doing and starts iinsulting you??? now that in itself shows how inteligent he is.. 

anyway i (like almost every1 here) am looking forward to the pics.. 
Panda

p.s. nice defence of LR2 zoid


----------



## stickyicky77 (Apr 23, 2008)

BlazedUpPanda said:


> sorry but what is canna_420 playing at... he comes into a thread where everyone obviously likes lr2 and admires what you are doing and starts iinsulting you??? now that in itself shows how inteligent he is..
> 
> anyway i (like almost every1 here) am looking forward to the pics..
> Panda
> ...


It seems like there is one guy like him in almost every thread.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 23, 2008)

hey if you decide to make some of the blueberry/ mango i would be interested in some seeds aswell


----------



## CannaSeur (Apr 24, 2008)

ICE and jack so I can buy those off you too, my snowryder and auto ak47 x auto blueberry coming from lowlife too...

WOW... auto jack and auto ICE keep me updated.

Alot of people would want you to do a grow journal on those including me. auto-flowering are still new to alot of people on here.


----------



## CannaSeur (Apr 24, 2008)

nongreenthumb said:


> would it be possible to mix the pure haze sativas in with a lowryder, for a lot of indoor growers the hazes are out of reach because of their height, but if they were dwarved autoflowers, they could come into reach for some home stealth growers. Sativa is the best type of weed imho.


 
check out arjans haze 3 video journal on there site or youtube, you gonna love that, I bought some of those. but yes I great idea auto-flowering hazes or sativas period.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 26, 2008)

How close are you guys to stabilising??? Am lookin forward to buyin a few and sampling your hard work..  
Pamda


----------



## scias (Apr 26, 2008)

couple gen away from stabilizing. this round will be f1's, not all will be auto, so they will be cheap this go


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 28, 2008)

????? your gunna get rid of some from the first batch????? hmmm.


----------



## scias (Apr 28, 2008)

ok with you zoid? you know you're first on that list


----------



## scias (Apr 28, 2008)

actually, youre right.... i should keep all the f1's to make sure i get all the auto offspring. ok, on second thought, i wont let any f1 go. unless you want a few zoid


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Apr 28, 2008)

well i just was thinking that you'd wanna keep em to do your inbreeding.

and the last part of the x.


----------



## scias (Apr 28, 2008)

yes i do. i didnt think that one through before posting. especially since i was only able to pollinate a few budsites. if i had a whole plant full that would be a different story.


----------



## theotherc (Apr 30, 2008)

Any one have a take on Diesel Ryder ? Just saw it online, looks very interesting. I have been leaning towards the LR2, but this looks more interesting they list the thc content 17%-19%, seems pretty good for a small plant - for personal use.


----------



## scias (May 4, 2008)

View attachment 112017View attachment 112018View attachment 112019View attachment 112020View attachment 112021View attachment 112022

updated


----------



## johnny5fingers (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont think you need that many seeds. Order 20 or so seeds breed them for more seeds. Now you have a couple hundred seeds to play with. Granted the off spring for those seeds will have different pheno types but they should all be auto flowering.
Now start doing your crosses.
I agree with one poster.....if customs finds 200 seeds they might report that to the local authorities.
Keep us posted.


----------



## superman27nc (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a Blueberry Skunk Female that I am over 50% positive got pollenated by one of my Lowryder 2 males that I pulled a little late...if not then my early misty is a hermie...but if it is from the pollen of my LR2..What are the chances that my seeds will be autoflowering?..which sex's characteristics are carried over more when you breed? is there a statistic to that?...just curious


----------



## erazerhedd (Aug 4, 2008)

i dont know what pollen you have but i crossed jack herra with nl x 5 and back crossed both strains with lowryder2 result is a large potent auto flowering plant with thick stalk heavy buds and a kick ass high ezerhedd peace


----------



## ThaGreenBandit (Aug 8, 2008)

Interested in all Lowryder 2 cross strains so keep me posted! Doing my first grow ever with lowryder 2 x AK47


----------



## skunked (Aug 21, 2008)

ThaGreenBandit said:


> Interested in all Lowryder 2 cross strains so keep me posted! Doing my first grow ever with lowryder 2 x AK47


Where did you buy those seeds?


----------



## ThaGreenBandit (Aug 22, 2008)

Lowryder seeds


----------



## Rev.SmOak (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump! So any news guys? I registered just to see the pictures in this thread, and in defence of "gimmick" genetics, autoflower is a godsend up here at the northern latitudes for outdoor growing, we dont get 12/12h light her until late sept, and a couple of weeks later the frost and cold starts to kick in...
So i really want to see the lr2xsatori come true


----------



## mistaboombastic (Dec 4, 2008)

Rev.SmOak said:


> Bump! So any news guys? I registered just to see the pictures in this thread, and in defence of "gimmick" genetics, autoflower is a godsend up here at the northern latitudes for outdoor growing, we dont get 12/12h light her until late sept, and a couple of weeks later the frost and cold starts to kick in...
> So i really want to see the lr2xsatori come true


wtf happened to all the progress???


----------



## mistaboombastic (Dec 4, 2008)

what happened to all the updates. i really want some auto trainwreck and some auto tangerine kush(AOTA).....


----------



## scias (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!! It's been a while! Well, I'm dropping back to let everyone know what has happened. What a crazy ride I've been on!! So basically this is what happened: I finished up my grow and started selling. I got involved with a guy who was selling a lot more than weed. One thing led to another and Im doing MDMA on a regular basis. I wind up breaking up with my G/F, get an apartment overlooking the city, and just live for a little while. Next thing I know, I've become a vegetarian, and start researching Illuminati type things. Then I meet a girl in singapore who is from Hungary. She's a vegetarian also, and is very supportive of growing. One thing leads to another and Ive got my plane ticket to move to hungary so we can move to holland from there and open our grow shop. Great!! Everything is going smoothly, I sell my car, sell my equipment, sell everything. Time to move to hungary! Well, next thing I know, my gf tells me she wants to move to Iran and become a Light eater. Literally, eating sunlight. Well, that was a bit too extreme for me, so I decided not to move. Here I am now, with nothing! Haha... Now for the good news. I did get to finish my breeding, and have a GOOD stock of seeds to work with. Im about to invest in equip again, and start the thread of the offspring  So, sorry for the delay... But it's been a fun ride. It's good to be back guys.


----------



## mistaboombastic (Dec 9, 2008)

scias said:


> Hello everyone!! It's been a while! Well, I'm dropping back to let everyone know what has happened. What a crazy ride I've been on!! So basically this is what happened: I finished up my grow and started selling. I got involved with a guy who was selling a lot more than weed. One thing led to another and Im doing MDMA on a regular basis. I wind up breaking up with my G/F, get an apartment overlooking the city, and just live for a little while. Next thing I know, I've become a vegetarian, and start researching Illuminati type things. Then I meet a girl in singapore who is from Hungary. She's a vegetarian also, and is very supportive of growing. One thing leads to another and Ive got my plane ticket to move to hungary so we can move to holland from there and open our grow shop. Great!! Everything is going smoothly, I sell my car, sell my equipment, sell everything. Time to move to hungary! Well, next thing I know, my gf tells me she wants to move to Iran and become a Light eater. Literally, eating sunlight. Well, that was a bit too extreme for me, so I decided not to move. Here I am now, with nothing! Haha... Now for the good news. I did get to finish my breeding, and have a GOOD stock of seeds to work with. Im about to invest in equip again, and start the thread of the offspring  So, sorry for the delay... But it's been a fun ride. It's good to be back guys.


you silly kids with your drugs and your cults.......


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey scias...Do you still keep in contact with Dr Zoidberg?


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL never change ur lifestyle for a woman!!! make choices you will follow independently of what she might or might not do!! i used to do shit like this till i realized women are crazy and if your into crazy women they are much crazier than normal crazy women no offense im also crazy and into crazy women but u have to have ur shit on your level and not fluctuate between crazy womens choices and beliefs the main reason being they can change 100 perspectives in a day!!! they always change their minds lol.
back to the thread i ve been going through many journals and info on breeding lowryder strains but havent found a single shred of evidence on when my AF great white shark male will be ready to produce good pollen!! i planted one seed because im waiting for the fems!!! im on day 5 so i dont actually know if its male or female but i want to plan my grow. by this i mean that i would like to plant my fems with such a time difference apart that will allow me to grow my male( if it is) cut it and have my females growing without being pollinated so i can store my pollen and use it to breed later on. So my question is when will the earliest time(about) that my autoflowering great white shark will have produced good male pollen sacks?? also i read u can store it for 5-6 months what method do u use for this??? your help will be highly appreciated!!!


----------



## John#Smiff (May 20, 2014)




----------

